# αλήστου μνήμης



## Costas (Dec 22, 2009)

Το ΛΚΝ λέει:
*άληστος -η -ο* [álistos] Ε5 : αλησμόνητος, μόνο στη λόγια έκφραση ο / η / το αλήστου μνήμης, για κπ. ή για κτ. πολύ δυσάρεστο που παραμένει έντονο στη μνήμη μας: _Οι αλήστου μνήμης απριλιανοί δικτάτορες_.

Το ΛΝΕΓ λέει:
*άληστος, -ος, -ο* (αρχαιοπρ.) αλησμόνητος, αξέχαστος στη ΦΡ _*αλήστου μνήμης*_: ο ~ Μ. Χατζιδάκις || (κ. ειρων.) η ~ Καθαρεύουσα ΣΥΝ. αείμνηστος, αοίδιμος

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, ισχύει η πιο ισορροπημένη άποψη του ΛΝΕΓ. Το ίδιο συμπεραίνω και από τα ευρήματα του γούγλη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2009)

Ποτέ δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα με την έννοια που δίνει το ΛΚΝ και θα με ξένιζε ιδιαίτερα να το έβλεπα κάπου (όπως με ξενίζει και τώρα που το βλέπω, δηλαδή).


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2009)

Η λογιοσύνη που συνοδεύει τη φράση καθιστά σχεδόν αναπόφευκτη σήμερα τη χρήση της με ειρωνική χροιά. Δεν αποκλείω τη χρήση της με την αρχική σοβαρή σημασία της, αλλά θα ήταν διακινδυνευμένο. Το λεξικό επιβάλλεται να πει ότι η αρχική σημασία είναι η μη ειρωνική. Θα έπρεπε ταυτόχρονα να προσθέσουν ότι σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται κατεξοχήν με ειρωνική χροιά. Με άλλα λόγια, εμένα κάτι μου λείπει κι από τα δύο λήμματα.


----------



## sarant (Dec 22, 2009)

Κανονικά πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται για κάτι κακό που πέρασε: για τη δικτατορία, ας πούμε ή για την Καθαρεύουσα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2009)

nickel, το ΛΝΕΓ όντως λέει "κ. ειρων."


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2009)

Εννοούσα ότι το ΛΚΝ παραείναι ρυθμιστικό, δηλαδή δεν αναγνωρίζει καν τη μη ειρωνική χρήση, και ότι, από την άλλη, το ΛΝΕΓ δεν είναι αρκετά ρυθμιστικό και αφήνει ανοιχτή τη χρήση. Ωστόσο, ενώ είχα δει το «ειρων.», δεν είχα προσέξει το «αρχαιοπρ.», το οποίο ίσως είναι καλό (και επαρκές) καμπανάκι.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 23, 2009)

Βλέπω τη συνωνυμία στο ΛΝΕΓ που παραθέτει ο Costas 
άληστος, -ος, -ο (αρχαιοπρ.) αλησμόνητος, αξέχαστος στη ΦΡ αλήστου μνήμης: ο ~ Μ. Χατζιδάκις || (κ. ειρων.) η ~ Καθαρεύουσα ΣΥΝ. αείμνηστος, αοίδιμος
και μου έρχεται το αλήστου μνήμης, "ο αείμνηστος τάδε", ο οποίος κατά τα άλλα ...ζει και βασιλεύει.


----------

